# does a sandbox attract ants/snakes or other creepy crawlies?



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

i want to get a sandbox for ds, but i'm in the south where we are plagued with creepy crawlies (and the no-legged ones!). does a sandbox attract any of these?


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

It will attract cats who want to pee there. So make sure you always keep it covered when it's not in use!!


----------



## AnessasNannyXoX (Apr 15, 2008)

My siblings had a sandbox but my mom threw it out because every time we went in, there would be a spider in it.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

spiders, lizards and neighborhood cats here!


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

will covering it help keep out spiders?


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkygranolamama* 
will covering it help keep out spiders?

yes, that will help. It doesn't totally eliminate them, though. But you can stir through it, checking for spiders, each day before your kids play there.


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

you know, i don't totally shelter my kids from bugs or anything. he digs in the flowerbeds and surely there are plenty of those things there. i mentioned a sandbox to someone and she said "oh no, those thing ATTRACT snakes!". i wasn't sure if that was a rumor and wanted to check on that. i'm really more worried about snakes than anything else, but just kind of want to know what i'm getting into before i buy one.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

They don't really attract snakes and insects so much as insects are easily trapped in the sand when they get in there by mistake.


----------



## pumpkinmom2 (Apr 29, 2008)

how old are your kids? if they are young or you just want it for a different activity my friend got a large shallow rubbermaid type box with a tight closing lid and filled it with sand her kids just use it that way on the deck or she will pull it out on the lawn and when they are done close it up and stash it away in a shed or garage one or two bags of sand is plenty enough to have fun in they just can't SIT in the box. my son has one built into the ground and we keep it covered and it still gets bugs and ants and spiders.


----------



## mamatoakd (Jun 11, 2008)

We have a lizards living under our sandbox. Doesn't seem to attract spiders more than anything else in the backyard. I have heard that mice like to live under sandboxes as well...


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The only thing ours have attracted is frogs







every few weeks dd will come running up with a frog she or ds have dug up.


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

Ours is full of roly poly's when we open it up. That's about it though. It has a cover, but it's fabric. Will keep cats out but not bugs. I just rake through it before they play.


----------



## CharlieToaster (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.frameitall.com/sbxoct2wgt.html

WE just got this one with the cover. It's doing well. No bugs, no puddles.


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinmom2* 
how old are your kids? if they are young or you just want it for a different activity my friend got a large shallow rubbermaid type box with a tight closing lid and filled it with sand her kids just use it that way on the deck or she will pull it out on the lawn and when they are done close it up and stash it away in a shed or garage one or two bags of sand is plenty enough to have fun in they just can't SIT in the box. my son has one built into the ground and we keep it covered and it still gets bugs and ants and spiders.


that's a GRAND idea! i think i'll do that. i really like the octagon sandbox posted, but don't have that in the budget right now. my son is almost 4 and he'd be the main one playing in it.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

We have had one for a few years and kept it covered. I'm trying to get rid of it now. They no longer use it. If you have a lot of trees in the yard or live near woods then look out for black widows or other spiders. We have found a couple in our box over the last couple of years, which is why we no longer use it and want to get rid of it.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

cats. they pee in it.







:


----------



## MartysMommy (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, they will attract cats & bugs! Definitely keep it covered! We had a snake hanging out next to ours last week. I almost stepped on it in bare feet!

You can also try to find one of the sandboxes that the kids can stand up next to. One side has sand and the other can have water. Try looking at consignment shops to get a good price and recycle a gently used toy.

good luck! In the end- the sandbox is a great thing to have. my sons (now ages almost 4 yrs and 14 months) love to play in theirs!


----------

